# When breeding a solid red to a red parti are parti puppies possible?



## Kaptainmomma (18 d ago)

Hello poodle people!
I am new to breeding and think my girl who is red is awesome! Looking for a husband for her ...anyway after considering temperment....I am considering a red parti stud for her, is there a possibility the resulting pups would be parti? Or is there a large probability her pups would be abstract?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Kaptainmomma said:


> Hello poodle people!
> I am new to breeding and think my girl who is red is awesome! Looking for a husband for her ...anyway after considering temperment....I am considering a red parti stud for her, is there a possibility the resulting pups would be parti? Or is there a large probability her pups would be abstract?


Much, much more important than color is testing for genetic diseases. Both the sire and the dam should be tested and certified (by OFA - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) free of hereditary diseases. Breeding animals is a big responsibility. It's best if you can find a mentor who can help you research pedigrees and evaluate test results.

Another consideration, once you have determined that your dog is free of hereditary defects, is knowledge of the breeding and whelping process. Again, it's best to have someone with a depth of experience to help you. For example, how long is too long between puppy births? How do you handle a newborn puppy to ensure its airway is clear and it is healthy? How can you tell if a puppy is nursing normally? Etc. ( a very big etc!).


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It depends on what both dogs are carrying plus a bit of luck. One of the genes involved in white spotting tends to result in an abstract chest mark with one copy and white spots when inherited from both parents. However, there's a lot of variation in how much that gene expresses. Sometimes it is there and not expressed. My previous dogs were out of two solid phantom parents, and around half the litter were parti-phantoms. As Johanna mentioned, you should get genetic testing done anyhow; the test should tell you the color genes the parents have.


----------



## Kaptainmomma (18 d ago)

For sure...I understand i have much to learn! Both have been embark tested and cleared, and I am grateful to the owner of the stud who has been breeding for a long time and is willing to help me along. Just curious about the potential coloring. Thank you for responding.


----------



## Kaptainmomma (18 d ago)

I love the parti colorings but not sure about the abstract markings *potential sire is ref parti. Yet it seems like our pups are a good match otherwise, and the owner super knowledgeable and helpful!


----------

